# What are your funny rat stories?



## Patches (Dec 22, 2013)

I am feeling quite sick today and I am looking for things to cheer me up until I get better.

I only owned rats for 2-3 days but they made me laugh all the time. One thing that always made me laugh was that during the day they moved around very slowly and cautiously when I was around. But at night the second I would turn the light off they would instantly go insane, squeaking at eachother, you could hear them moving things, and things thumping all over the place. One time I turned the light back on and all 3 of them froze solid and were in different parts of the cage with things in their mouths and hands like I had just caught them in the middle of their secret mischief. 

So I am wondering what funny things your rats have done or even just do daily that make you laugh?


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My boys did something funny today (pretty much every day, but this is the most recent!). In my cage, I have a barrel shaped storage thingy that I throw shredded paper in and they love to dig through it for treats or sleep in it. It's not that big, here's a picture of my two 12 week old boys enjoying it side by side: 









I went out for a bit, leaving three of my four rats cuddling in the box thing, and the other in a hammock. I came back to find the forth had pushed his way into the box to cuddle with the others! Imagine the scene - two fully grown 10 month old males (huge in comparison to their new baby cagemates) trying to cuddle up in a tiny space. It was hilarious. The only way I could tell there were four rats there was because I counted the tails! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

My Marley likes to sleep like a goron --from Zelda. He sits like normal then tucks his head in under his belly and falls sleep. It looks dreadfully uncomfortable but he doesn't seem to mind!

my dad wears baseball hats all the time (to cover the bald spot lol) and Clark will go onto his rocking chair, on his head, and stand with his front paws on the bill of the hat and just look and smell, like he was a lion on Pride rock or something lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I was in PA for a bit for family reasons, my boyfriend (we live together)took care of the fuzzies while I was gone. He had them out for a good four hours every morning, he didn't neglect or anything. When I got back they didn't leave me alone. They still to this day sit on my feet to keep me from moving and tug on my pants for attention every chance they get. They will climb my entire being if I don't acknowledge them quick enough. Prior to my trip they spent most free range time doing there own ratty thing, would like pets for no more then one minute and only wanted attention when I was eating. They would run up to me to say hi and greeted me at the cage door but they were never overly affectionate. Now they stalk me for a whole hour and won't stop bothering me till they get their scritches.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So I gotta ask. Why did you only own rats for 2-3 days?


----------



## Patches (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the stories so far! I can't wait to get my own ratties.

As for having them for 2-3 days, to summarize, I got 3 boys with a cage that was much too small. The smell was awful and I just wasn't as prepared as I had originally thought. So my aunt who has a DFN cage offered to take them. So I gave them to her and since then I have been slowly preparing better. I now have a DCN and have been slowly filling it with ratty things. My aunt went ahead and bought a couple females from the pet store for her other cage since she loves the boys so much and one of them came pregnant and gave birth 2 days ago so I will be getting my new rats in 5 weeks.


----------



## Stephanee (Jan 12, 2014)

One time, one of my boys sneaked out when I fell asleep, I didn't find out till morning. So I wake up and only find one ratty in that cage and I went insane! We looked all over the house for hours straight, my rat phobic mother even had to leave the house. I come back in my room and sit on my bed, at this point about to start crying my heart out (I thought my dog ate him)..and out from underneath my pillow comes out a very well rested rat yawning and stretching as if nothing had happened! He then casually walks back to his cage for some brunch. |:


----------



## blueberryratlover (Jan 4, 2014)

A few years ago I had a rat named Willburt. He had free range of my room during the day, and when I put him back in his cage for the night, sometimes I would forget to close the latch (the cage doors had strong magnets on them incase this ever did happen, but that didn't seem to matter). Every morning Willburt would still be in his cage, but there was evidence that he'd been out roaming during the night. Example: one time my mom told me that she had found white furs and a few poops on my dad's new work pants that were sitting in the closet (he doesn't like rats :/). I guess someone thought his hammocks weren't good enough for him . Another time my mom told me how she'd woken up to Willburt eating on top of her bedside table.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Olivia and Sophie (though sideways) love my fuzzy socks and will pull them into their cage when wanted~


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

My rat disappeared during free range the other day, and after half an hour of frantic searching, I found that he somehow had gotten into the top drawer of my bedside table, crawled down the back to the bottom drawer, and blissfully passed time chewing open all of my pads and tampons and making a lovely nest out of them. He was quite proud.


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

I love these threads! 
After almost the first week of my boyfriend and I bringing Alice home she had managed to rip a hole in our couch for her to sleep in. I didn't notice because out couch was old and we needed to get a new one. But one day Casey (boyfriend) sat on her! She wasn't hurt or anything but she did get his rear end! Then about a month after that accident she was on the arm of our couch (still the same one) and she was smelling around doing her rattie thing, well she was trying to smell and see what was in the trash can. So since the arm of the couch wasn't close enough she climbed onto our side table, started to lean over it and fell into the trash can. It was the funniest thing I ever saw! 

So the first day we brought Marley home, I was eating a beef jerky stick. It was one of those huge ones that no one can finish in one sitting. Or at least I cannot. But she had managed to sneak onto our end table, grab the beef jerky without crinkling the wrapper. and ate almost all of what was left. Alice was just sitting in her cage giving her the death glare. so of course I had to put Marley away and get Alice out and give her the rest of the jerky.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

My girl Pistachio is so lazy that she doesn't even get out of her hammock to eat. I've got a hammock next to the food bowl and she just sticks her head out far enough to eat.


----------



## Willow&Faith (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a story from this morning. It seems funny now, but at the time it was pretty stressful!

So part of my parents letting me keep rats is that I have to follow 3 rules: I have to pay for anything rat-related excluding vet bills which I split with my parents, I have to clean the 'rat area' once a week (basically the half of my room containing the cage and playpen), and most importantly the rats can never ever EVER get lost or be outside of my room unsupervised because my mom is slightly rat-phobic 

I decided to use today as my cleaning day because there was no school. What I usually do when I clean is shove my bed to one side of the room and set up the playpen beside it so that the girls can get some exercise but still stay out of the way. I had just finished cleaning the cage and replacing the hammocks and liners, and went to go turn the vacuum on. Faith likes to hide half of her treats underneath the DCN, which wasn't a big deal until I brought the babies home and she showed them her awesome hiding spot. Now there are 3 separate stash piles under there as well as a few rat poops from the babies who have yet to grasp litter training. So I come back into my room and quickly glance into the playpen just to make sure everyone's okay, when I do a double take. There are only 3 rats in the pen. Nova, the little ball of fuzz usually zooming around, is gone! I start to panic because she's only 2 months old and there's a good 5 inches of snow outside, and she would almost definitely freeze to death if she got outside. I'm just about to start tearing my room apart when I turn around and see her little black butt scurrying along the vacuum towards the open nozzle! I quickly dash over and scoop her up just before she shoves her little head into the opening and gets sucked in.

Now how a 2 month old rat managed to jump out of a 2 foot tall pen, run across my bed, jump back to the floor and climb onto a vacuum in the 30 seconds I was gone I have no idea. Nova is now curled up with her sister snoozing in the pocket of my rat hoodie as I type this. She seemed to think it was all a grand adventure, meanwhile I'm probably going to be overly protective of all four (especially the babies) for the next couple of days! It's amazing how such tiny creatures can cause such huge anxiety. XP


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Just a few minutes ago I tied free ranging in my bedroom for the first time. All was going well then a hour or two and I realized I hadn't seen Pan for quite some time. After looking under the bed, in the closet, under the dresser and repeating that a few time, clicking for treats (which Lucy came happily bouncing over for) I decided to look in my drawers since it sounded like they could climb up the insides. I finally found her curled up in my fluffy snowflake pajamas looking adorably innocent <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tigerstripesk8 (Jan 24, 2014)

My little grump Watson is so greedy.... you give him food or a treat and he'll put up with pretty much anything. He usually refuses to hold still for anything so it's the easiest way to pet him and makes inspecting or trimming his hind paws a (comparative) breeze. Much to the amusement of my boyfriend, I can even pick Watson up by putting just a finger under each hind foot and lifting..... he'll just sit there chill as heck eating his whatever. As soon as it's done or dropped, though, he goes back to his usual exploratory self.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Last night I had my rat-girl, Amber, out of cage. While I try to eat dinner, she stands on my boobs and blocks my mouth so I can't eat anything, all the while trying to eat what I'm trying to lol. I finally gave her a piece of celery which she immediately attempted to store in my ear only to run back and block my mouth again...


----------

